# Gemmy/Tekky toys/Morbid Enterprises 2014 predictions



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

I know there has already been a thread this year called "Gemmy 2014" but I think there needs to be one with Tekky toys and Morbid too so I made this thread.
Last year for Gemmy wasn't very good at all, there were just too many airblown inflatables and not very many animatronics, there was also no licensed figure For Tekky toys it was very good! The Props they made didn't break as easy(well some did) and the realism is getting much better! For Morbid It was pretty good, but some of the stuff broke very easy and looked cheesy. This year I hope to see a much better selection of props from these 3 companies' and a licensed figure from both Gemmy and Morbid(which they made a beetle juice figure but it wasn't that good). I really hope they bring back Leatherface since he is so hard to get and Donna the dead.


----------



## DarkManDustin

I still think they should do a Haunted Mansion line of props. They have a big license with Disney. Maybe some life size Nightmare Before Christmas props.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

That might be cool but I still think that there needs to be a new Leatherface.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Leatherface hasn't changed much in look. If they do another , it'd probably do the same thing. Others, like Freddy, Jason , and Michael Myers , you can make new ones , because they have several looks. An AVP line would be cool. The Leprechaun. Would be cool. Pinhead , Gremlins...


----------



## DarkManDustin

DarkManDustin said:


> Leatherface hasn't changed much in look. If they do another , it'd probably do the same thing. Others, like Freddy, Jason , and Michael Myers , you can make new ones , because they have several looks. An AVP line would be cool. The Leprechaun. Would be cool. Pinhead , Gremlins...


 I'm gonna expand my last statement. VFX has the Attack Line. Their next step with life size animatronic props, is to create a store bought version, using their characters. Have Jason, Freddy, Michael, and Leatherface, etc, bringing the weapons to your neck, chest, or arm, and playing sounds. Can you imagine how many ppl would wear this?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

I hope they'll be a life sized carrie white even though she wouldn't do much


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just dropped in on Tekky Toys' website to see what they had listed and I counted I think 20 new items soon to be put up. Just initials of the prop and a placeholder for a picture of the prop. I tried clicking on a few to see if they made a mistake and maybe put up a few on a different webpage level but didn't see any. They only had some brief descrips like 3AAA batteries. Gave up. But wanted to say stuff on their site will be up soon.

So I'm curious about something. For people who go to the haunt conventions back during the winter time, is Tekky Toys there and showing new items off? Are people who go to these events under non-disclosure so new items are a surprise later in the year?

BTW having looked over Tekky's props it seems like Spirit has carried many of them over the years. Would you guys say that most of Spirit's props are Tekky now a days compared to Gemmy? Seems to me like Gemmy does more novelty kinds of things than props but I just may not be seeing what's out there and recognizing it as theirs. Is Gemmy at these Haunt shows as well?


----------



## Guest

I've never been to any of the haunt shows but I know Gemmy is VERY tight lipped about what products they're releasing each year. I know at one time they said they work a year ahead so right now they're probably thinking about 2015 if it isn't mapped out already. I don't think they attend any of the shows, or haven't for several years at least. I hope we get something good from them this year because the past few years have been lacking. 

Sid


----------



## DarkManDustin

Does anyone know when the previews start?


----------



## Guest

No preview from Gemmy this year. We'll see what they have when their new website is revealed on August 1st. 

Spirit starts their preview in July.


----------



## EvilDog

Look good  cant wait to see em.


----------

